# Cheap and easy dove tree out of PVC for the dove hunters



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

how well does it draw them in?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

thats sweet, i've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Mojo sells a dove tree and it cost like $60+. I have watched youtube videos and it seems to bring the doves right in. 
I got the plans off another site and thought some on here may like it.

Supplies
10ft 1 inch pvc pipe for tree trunk
10 ft of 1/2 inch pvc pipe for tree limbs
2- one inch pvc connectors
4 pvc T connectors to connect the limbs to the tree trunk
5 - 1/2 inch 45 degree connectors

Can of brown spray

I cut the tree trunk in half and used a 1 inch connector to piece the two sections together then I cut another foot off the bottom and placed the other 1 inch connector this piece will be pounded into the ground in the field then connect rest of tree to it. I put never seize in connectors so I can POP the pieces out easily and make it more mobile....then just add the t connectors to trunk I started about 9 inches from top and started the limbs from there u can make the limb sections as long or short as u want...I also put never sieze in the t connectors where the limbs attach so I can just slide them in and out, if u look at the pic u can see how I put the 45 degree connectors to get the bends in the limbs

To be able to connect the decoy to the 1/2 I just drilled it out so there was a notch for the clip to grab onto

The tree ended up being a little flimsy so I drilled 4 holes threw the bottom section of the trunk and took some boot laces and some tent stakes so I can anchor the tree better do its not leaning


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice job. Hope it serves you well in a few weeks!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, I am going to build one.


----------

